# Quickie After Work



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

One of our truck drivers at work is like family to us over there and he likes to come along and watch me fish the nearby creeks when I clock out, sometimes.

It's strange, but I haven't ever been able to get anything to bite while he's been around, which has prompted me to call him "Bad Luck Buck" (his last name is Buckner):lol:

Well today, he thought he'd accompany me for yet another skunking and I obliged. We got to the usual spots and, like usual, nothing was happening as he looked on.

Finally, I hit the best hole of that run and dragged my Blue Fox slowly along the undercut bank when I caught some current that brought the lure up near the surface quickly. Right after that, a good brown rolled and I thought I missed him, but I pulled back and he was still on.

[attachment=0:36ao9sqs]IMGP5837.JPG[/attachment:36ao9sqs]

By the time I had Bucky take my picture, we had 3 guys from inside the business we were behind come out with their jaws dropped. They figured the only fish in the creek were carp. We spoke for a moment while I held the fish in the current until it swam off.

Oops! Looks like I've got some competition for one of my lunch spots now.  Oh well, I'll take it. It's better than not catching anything.

That was much needed, since work was a bit of a drag, even for a Monday.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A quickie with all them guy's watch'in?? :shock: 

Nice fish brother...


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Come to think of it Loah, I don't think I've ever seen you and Judas Priest singer Rob Halford in a room at the same time?

[attachment=0:2ha9ot9x]baldy_rob-halford.jpg[/attachment:2ha9ot9x]

Are you sure you're not in a metal band while you're not out fishing?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's the second time someone's told me that since yesterday. At first, I had to look him up on Google, just to see who he was.

For the record, I am a bit of a musician, but I'm not gay. :lol: 

Pretty similar though. It never occurred to me.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

LOAH said:


> That's the second time someone's told me that since yesterday. At first, I had to look him up on Google, just to see who he was.
> 
> For the record, I am a bit of a musician, but I'm not gay. :lol:
> 
> Pretty similar though. It never occurred to me.


Are you sure you have never been caught "Breakin the Law" or been anybodys "Turbo Lover" ? Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

N'yuk, n'yuk, n'yuk.

One of my buddies on UFT did a little Photoshop trickery on the thread over there. :lol:

[attachment=0:dgf3drw1]PHOTOSHOP1.jpg[/attachment:dgf3drw1]

Oh yeah. I'm a rock star now.  'Guess I need to wear leather n' spikes for all of my fish pics now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I did it again today! This time it was a nice female rainbow of 18".

Man it's nice to have places to fish on the way home!

[attachment=1:88ror6lv]IMGP5839.JPG[/attachment:88ror6lv]

[attachment=0:88ror6lv]IMGP5841.JPG[/attachment:88ror6lv]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!

Wish I had a fishing hole close to home.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Rictanica said:


> Are you sure you have never been caught "Breakin the Law" or been anybodys "Turbo Lover" ? Sorry couldn't resist.


I bet he was singin "You got another thing coming" as that fatty bow was trying to get away from him when hooked. (Sorry, couldn't resist either.  )

Nice report and fish, LOAH.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

LOAH said:


> N'yuk, n'yuk, n'yuk.
> 
> One of my buddies on UFT did a little Photoshop trickery on the thread over there. :lol:


What is UFT, am I missing another fishing forum somewhere?

Nice fish by the way, I like em.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks!

Yeah UFT is another forum that started when the DWR forum shut down, but I don't think they're taking new members at the moment. Tightly knit group of good guys there.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I had an account there last year. After not logging on for a month I think I got kicked out of the club. Tight knit for sure.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice fish!!! The only quicke I have is a dirty pond with 20lbs carp in it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That would be pretty fun to kill a few minutes at!

Yesterday I caught a 14 inch brown and discovered a dead deer lying in the water, halfway under the road. -)O(- Yuck! 

Today, I had my best walleye (and first for the year) on, but it was too big to fit through the grill at the culvert I fished after work. Had my camera and everything, just couldn't get it into my hands. Then the line rubbed against the grill too much and it snapped. :evil: 

Best guess is about 24 inches. It was pretty big and I was surprised to see it instead of the carp I thought it was at first. I'd caught one other walleye in that particular spot a couple of years ago.

I would've released it.

That's FISH ON every day this week, minus Sunday. Didn't fish on Sunday.

Good times!


----------

